# THE PATHFINDER CHRONICLES



## dungeonydan (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all.  Our group has recently started using the Pathfinder system but we still like the old d and d adventures so our first storyline is the classic Age of Worms.  As the story starts we are at the ghird part of the adventure on our way to Blackwall Keep.

The party consists of:


Furin a human fighter.
Vishnak a half orc cleric
Morrigan a human witch.
Allaran a human ranger.


----------

